# Speed up PDF loading with Adobe Acrobat!



## %systemroot% (Jun 29, 2006)

It took me far too many years to finally get sick of how slow Adobe Acrobat loads PDF files. It was taking between 10 and 30 seconds to load a single file. How could this be? Well, I found a solution and I highly recommend it to everyone, everywhere - it’s that good.

CODE
*dwtips.com/2006/06/17/how-to-speed-up-pdf-loading-with-adobe-acrobat/

*www.imgmonkey.com/image/8168-sig-trick-copy.png


----------



## JGuru (Jul 1, 2006)

Adobe Acrobat is not only slow loading pages , also it consumes lot of resources.
 There are better PDF viewing software available, that also use less memory.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmm.. I recommend using Foxit Pdf Reader .. Its very light weight .. Opens in a second .. And free ..


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 1, 2006)

Watz the need for adobe acrobat reader for viewing pdf files when u can use FOXIT READER to view pdf files.....It has almost 80-85% features which adobe acrobat reader has...Its not bulky as adobe coz it consumes 60MB of hard disk space while foxit reader consumes 0nly only ;;;;;1.5MB of space


----------



## manas (Jul 1, 2006)

Ya,I too used to use Adobe Acrobat Reader but now I am using Foxit since it is lightweight and fast too.


----------



## \/endett/\ (Jul 2, 2006)

I use Acrobat Pro... foxit cant be a replacement for that....
And if u enable Acrobat Speedlaunch in startup...acrobat pro loads a bit faster considering it hogs up some memory from the start.
But i generally need to use it for e-books, and i do that while downloading torrents....so Azureus+acrobat isnt all that trouble


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 2, 2006)

And if you cant do with Acrobat Reader (Some applications need it .. For example Boson Netsim), you might wanna try Adobe Reader Speedup which I was using prior to Foxit ..


----------



## casanova (Jul 2, 2006)

FoxIt reader - mo need to install. U have a direct executable of 2.76MB


----------



## Rosted (Jul 8, 2006)

Foxit Rocks :d


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 8, 2006)

+1 for Foxit


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 9, 2006)

well ... never faced long delays myself ... always loads within 2-3s ... i can wait for that long , some other processes take even longer ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 10, 2006)

hey Acrobat Reader 7 is a very fast loading reader... though eats system resource at load up of the os but later while surfing its very fast... i dont have any complain with it...


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 3, 2006)

i've heard dat , some new pdf files , which contains 3d images, vectro images ertc, can only b opened in latest version of adobe and not in any other pdf readers , i s it true??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2006)

Acrobat 7 is good.... but foxit simply rocks


----------



## Venom (Aug 3, 2006)

There is this Photoshop speeder too, has anyone tried it yet ?


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 3, 2006)

*just update adobe,*

acrobat reader7, get it from pack.google.com and update it, that's it,


----------



## aadipa (Aug 3, 2006)

I use unattended switchless installer of Adobe Reader from RyanVM's site. Loads in a blink, all speedup options pre-configured.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 3, 2006)

but Foxit reader some times sucx like links within  document some time not work at all


----------



## Venom (Aug 9, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> hey Acrobat Reader 7 is a very fast loading reader... though eats system resource at load up of the os but later while surfing its very fast... i dont have any complain with it...


Its not as fast as my Evince Doc Reader. If you really wanna test its strenght, open a PBoy mag in it, seriously, it'll lag. Evince doesnt


----------

